# Senior Year



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Well I'm now a senior in high school and will be graduating in May 2013! Wow! Well I took my senior pictures with my dad's iPad and I had to take most of them with my animals. LOL Here are a few of my senior pictures.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I love the one with you on the horse!

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goat
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thanks! Me too! That's my APHA mare, Prancer (Hitech Made). She's a great horse. I love her to death and she is gonna (hopefully) be having a foal this March/April to the black and white one in the other picture.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

all great pics but I like the last one you posted best! Nice looking ponies!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thank you. The horse in the last picture is Joker. He is my APHA Stallion. His registered name is Temperature Rising.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

That will be a beautiful foal!

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats! Great pics! I'm sure your dad is saying you grew up too fast! My oldest daughter will be a freshmen in highschool next fall and I can hardly believe it! <my youngest daughter just started kindergarden lol>.

Enjoy your senior year!


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

Great Pics! :thumbup: All my senior pictures involved my animals as well lol


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

More photos. .

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Berryfarms (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm new here but just wanted to say nice pictures!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------

